# Have: SOB, GK, SM, WOC, Bret's. Want: paypal, inqusitor retinue, others



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hello!
Got some more stuff to off load, to fund for the inquisitor retinue army and to hopefully buy IMMORTAL REAPER'S IMPERIAL FIST ARMY!

I'll be looking for all inquisitor henchman models, converted, or not.
Bitz to convert the models and just paypal.

First on my lists of haves is...

Space marine dreadnought - £Offer (thing very dark green coat on body of dreadnought)

10 terminators - £Offer (5 are painted the rest are sprayed, i'll dig out them out on the morning)

3 landspeeders £Offer (Painted, no stands, have heavybolters part from one which has an assault cannon aswell)

20 scouts - £Offer (10 painted, about 4-5 partially painted, some are just black)

1 Rhino - £Offer (painted)

10 seraphim sisters of battle - £Offer (painted, power sword and pistol and two have inferno pistols.)

Partially unbuilt warriors of chaos battalion - £Offer (I'll check in the morning.)

Unbuilt squad of grey knights - £Offer

Bretonnians - small army knights will most probably need TLC, some unbuilt.
If major interest I'll pull out everything.


----------

